# Why do mma fighters always advertise...



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

I mean really, whats the deal with EVERYONE being a fighter now ? Im so sick of seeing idiots in my gym with their "whatever fight club MMA " shirts on. This one guy shows up in a piece of crap focus with like 37 mma stickers all over the windows, shit cracks me up. My friend and I are thinking of filming me start shit with this guy when he gets outta his car one day, just to see the reaction! And then I'll kick the crap outta him old school. 

 Just because you put stickers all over your ride, wear camo  mma gear, sprawl shorts, doesn't make you tough you know.Plus these guys are usually mean mugging everyone in the gym. I feel like they have invaded my gym.I try and be nice as possible to everyone when I work out , except for if its a loser cop. I also usually have blinders on, wear headphones so I dont have to talk to too many people and a hat so I dont make eye contact that leads to conversation.

 Anyway, thats it, I had to vent about this.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jun 13, 2007)

loosen up all of his lugnuts and this should happen

Team JaMoto | Automotive Universe


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> My friend and I are thinking of filming me start shit with this guy when he gets outta his car one day, just to see the reaction! And then I'll kick the crap outta him old school.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 13, 2007)

Are you on AAS right now?  I sense some anger


----------



## the nut (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> I mean really, whats the deal with EVERYONE being a fighter now ? Im so sick of seeing idiots in my gym with their "whatever fight club MMA " shirts on. This one guy shows up in a piece of crap focus with like 37 mma stickers all over the windows, shit cracks me up. My friend and I are thinking of filming me start shit with this guy when he gets outta his car one day, just to see the reaction! And then I'll kick the crap outta him old school.



Sounds like you feel inferior and need to prove something..... Will you erase the tape if he fucks you up?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> loosen up all of his lugnuts and this should happen
> 
> Team JaMoto | Automotive Universe



What's the back-story to that video?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

the nut said:


> Sounds like you feel inferior and need to prove something..... Will you erase the tape if he fucks you up?



I'd laugh my ass off if the guy keeps a gun in his car.  I'm not sure that I want to see a 5 minute tape of two guys shitting themselves and crying "Please don't kill me!"


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's the back-story to that video?



I have no idea, I was curious myself, surely he didn't forget to tighten all of the lug nuts of every wheel?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if the guy keeps a gun in his car.  I'm not sure that I want to see a 5 minute tape of two guys shitting themselves and crying "Please don't kill me!"



 I would pay to see that.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if the guy keeps a gun in his car.  I'm not sure that I want to see a 5 minute tape of two guys shitting themselves and crying "Please don't kill me!"


. I wouldnt care ,it takes a lot of balls to pull a gun o someone,let alone shoot em.Plus I got guns too. So whatever.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

the nut said:


> Sounds like you feel inferior and need to prove something..... Will you erase the tape if he fucks you up?



nope, dont feel inferior at all. Just sik of everyone and their dog trying to be the next bruce lee. Just because you joined some mma gym doesnt mean that everywhere you go you need to advertise, with all your camo fight gear. And If I get fucked up then good on him, really, Cause its never happened to me before unless it was 3 on me etc.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Are you on AAS right now?  I sense some anger



yes, many.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inch do you really think your that tuff? i gauruntee you have no idea how to fight and that any MMA practitionar would kick your ass.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

hahahah, good one. Real life isnt make belief. I bounced for years, knocked out my fair share of bruce lees. A GOOD mma practitioner could probably kick the crap outta me but not some wanna be with stickers all over his car .... Anyway, Ill fight anyone, I dont really care, if I lose then oh well. Wont hurt my feelings, at least I came in second!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would you pick fights with random dudes at the gym you don't know? That shit flies in Canada?


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

And while Im at it, you would think it would piss of the real mma's that have been at it for years when all these punk kids walk around with their mma shirts on mean mugging everyone, we have lots of good fighters in this town and they never have to prove shit, we know who they are without advertising and looking tough, actually some of the nicer guys I know, and wouldnt wanna fight!


----------



## Mista (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump, where u been? Its been a while since you've made a controversial thread...


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Why would you pick fights with random dudes at the gym you don't know? That shit flies in Canada?



uhhh, what? It has nothing to do about Canada, but good one anyway. I dont pick fights with anyone, and they dont pick em with me and thats how I like it. I just liked the possible irony of me smacking this kid upside the head. Looking angry all the time doesnt make ya tough.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's probably just partly due to the rising popularity of MMA and the UFC. If someone mean mugs you just ask if they have a problem. I wouldn't get all bent out of shape about it though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> I dont pick fights with anyone, and they dont pick em with me and thats how I like it


 
"My friend and I are thinking of filming me start shit with this guy when he gets outta his car one day, just to see the reaction!"


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

Mista said:


> 19inchpump, where u been? Its been a while since you've made a controversial thread...



Been working on oil rigs, then I go into renovating and flipping houses, so I have been super busy, but I got some down time now til this house sells and I take possesion of the next couple, so I thought I would show up and get the blood moving a little! Plus I landed a nice hot girlfriend and she keeps me busy....ya know, just life really.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> "My friend and I are thinking of filming me start shit with this guy when he gets outta his car one day, just to see the reaction!"



Ya, I know, its just an exception to the rule, hes just so damn hardcore looking and shoots me the evil eye at the gym all the time so I thought it would be fun to see if hes for real.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure if thats taken off here yet.  Our city has a fighter that has already made it into the PPV UFCs.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

Man, the town Im in has a tonne of fighters, but only a few real good ones. The rest are just hopping on board like texas hold em...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not sure if thats taken off here yet. Our city has a fighter that has already made it into the PPV UFCs.


 
Yeah we got a bunch around here too...Rivera, Lauzon, Gonzaga, Karalexis, Kenny Florian, a few more. It's blown up big time around here. There's amteur and pro cards all over the place.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

All in all, I guess it doesnt bother me.  It would if I saw it abused...  Like in Karate Kid.


----------



## Mista (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> Been working on oil rigs, then I go into renovating and flipping houses, so I have been super busy, but I got some down time now til this house sells and I take possesion of the next couple, so I thought I would show up and get the blood moving a little! Plus I landed a nice hot girlfriend and she keeps me busy....ya know, just life really.



Nice.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> All in all, I guess it doesnt bother me. It would if I saw it abused... Like in Karate Kid.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

they dont make em like they used to. Thats for sure, at least we all have transformers to look forward to. Man I hope it rules.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2007)

i walk around with my boxing shirts so does that make me a fake MMA fighter? BTW whats a mean mugging


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

Im not sure, how long have you boxed,? And mean mugging is that look where it looks like the guy just smelled dog shit or something, angry and trying to look tough as possible I guess.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2007)

around 6-7 months


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> they dont make em like they used to. Thats for sure, at least we all have transformers to look forward to. Man I hope it rules.



I'll take things that nerds say for $500 Alex. 


Welcome to the club! I knew you'd come around sooner or later!!


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

K, I am out. I have a life to do. But yes, I cant wait for transformers. I hope its good.And I like jeopardy too. Usually watch it at dinner.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> K, I am out. I have a life to do. But yes, I cant wait for transformers. I hope its good.And I like jeopardy too. Usually watch it at dinner.




Run along now playboy five hundred thousandaire. Many more forums to troll, so little time.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Run along now playboy five hundred thousandaire. Many more forums to troll, so little time.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

ok, seeing your pics was funny enough for me today anyway, plus its dinner.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> ok, seeing your pics was funny enough for me today anyway, plus its dinner.



Good, I'm glad you liked them. 

I dedicate this one to you.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

that actually made me laugh, my buddy once sent me a text of a crap he took. I laughed my ass off. Glad to see your using protection.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 13, 2007)

MMA gym and UFC shirt fine... shirts are fine AND asking to spare is fine there. Regular gym wearing a UFC shirt and stickers on car/truck with MMA gyms in the area... guy goes to regular gym!!?? Odd, the dude might have a problem in the head and a gun to feel to safe or in control.  I would introduce myself and ask him if he knows any good MMA gyms because I noticed his shirt. Cause maybe I'm thinking about it for me or someone else blah blah blah. I would ask just to pick his brain a bit and to be social if he's looking at me a lot and to see if he is a threat.  A normal person would chill after you introduced yourself to ask for advice. If he doesn't mellow after that you'll have to kill him.   

I like that young people are getting into MMA. If they want to be tough or whatever that's fine. In the olden days you would fight and never consider a gun. I'd like to see those days again for my kid and grandkids.


----------



## DICE (Jun 13, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> MMA gym and UFC shirt fine... shirts are fine AND asking to spare is fine there. Regular gym wearing a UFC shirt and stickers on car/truck with MMA gyms in the area... guy goes to regular gym!!?? Odd, the dude might have a problem in the head and a gun to feel to safe or in control.  I would introduce myself and ask him if he knows any good MMA gyms because I noticed his shirt. Cause maybe I'm thinking about it for me or someone else blah blah blah. I would ask just to pick his brain a bit and to be social if he's looking at me a lot and to see if he is a threat.  A normal person would chill after you introduced yourself to ask for advice. If he doesn't mellow after that you'll have to kill him.
> 
> I like that young people are getting into MMA. If they want to be tough or whatever that's fine. In the olden days you would fight and never consider a gun. I'd like to see those days again for my kid and grandkids.



its just a normal gym. Hes always sporting mma gear though, and stickers all over the ride, you name it. and I also believe that fights should be old school, guns should be reserved for the real bad times, plan b you might say.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2007)

i wish those days came back to. i cant tell you how many times i was bitched because the other guy had a gun or a knife.


----------



## clemson357 (Jun 13, 2007)

19inchchump has a real self confidence problem.  You have a problem with skinny people.  You have a problem with people who write down their workout.  Now you have a problem with people who put stickers on their cars?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2007)

lmfao i cocmpletly agree. and he hates MMA fighters because they can beat him up


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmmm...maybe he wants a six pack, a more effective workout regimen and a better knuckle game  

Which do you think it is? He really hates all these people or there is an underlying jealousy that comes out in all these threads?

Not trying to pry 19inch, just curious.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2007)

What bothers me is people walking around with pakalolo leaf earrings, necklaces, tattoos and shirts...I don't get it, it's like a big "Hey pig search meI probably have drugs stashed in my shoe" sign...


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> Cause its never happened to me before unless it was 3 on me etc.



Were they taping it?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

I laugh at texts with actual shit pictures too.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 14, 2007)

lol. i actually ahve some fat kid with no drive who comes to my gym and just ues up the heavy bag. doesnt try keeps his hands low. and never gets any better. when i try to help him he says he is much better than me(which is def not true) and to stfu. i do not like htose kind of MMA people


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

Not totally off topic, but an argument between danny and 19inch would be kinda good...


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not totally off topic, but an argument between danny and 19inch would be kinda good...



I found the betting line on that one. 

Danny - $-230
19inchpump - $+400


I got Danny and $100 bucks.

Who wants in?


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I found the betting line on that one.
> 
> Danny - $-230
> 19inchpump - $+400
> ...



I'll take the field.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Good, I'm glad you liked them.
> 
> I dedicate this one to you.




Wtf, is that Matt Serra?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 14, 2007)

19inchpump said:


> its just a normal gym. Hes always sporting mma gear though, and stickers all over the ride, you name it. and I also believe that fights should be old school, guns should be reserved for the real bad times, plan b you might say.



Did you get beat up by someone that practices MMA, and who had much less muscle mass?

Technique > size/strength


----------



## danny81 (Jun 14, 2007)

yup. just look at royce gracie. this guy is a bitch he got beat up by a much smaler guy who pracitices mma and lifts with a notbook. he lost his wife to a skinny guy with a sicpack. and . i bet even his stats are incorrect


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

Now now now, Royce Gracie got into the UFC when certain ground game was unknown.  Now that it is popular, Id doubt hed stand much of a chance against today's fighters.

I rented an older UFC (I have the first 4) but I rented 6 to see Tank Abbott's debut.  Pretty funny fights.  I love their intros, their statements and it all coming to an end.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 14, 2007)

i have 1-7


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2007)

I am pretty sure Tank never wins.  He always runs out of gas, but I loved watching him fight and interview.

The one I saw showed Shamrock winning the Superfight against Severn.  I knew I was right.... (argument from another forum about Ken winning UFC...he never did, he won a superfight)


----------



## the nut (Jun 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The one I saw showed Shamrock winning the Superfight against Severn.  I knew I was right.... (argument from another forum about Ken winning UFC...he never did, he won a superfight)



He would have had a good shot at one of them (can't remember which UFC, 2 or 3). , but he couldn't fight in the final. I remember the Kimo v Gracie fight from that one was a good one.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 15, 2007)

actually tank abott has won some fights just never a whole UFC


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> actually tank abott has won some fights just never a whole UFC


Lol ... tanks is fun to watch when he wins AND I enjoy seeing him lose.  He's a punk, but he is a monster of a punk.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 16, 2007)

lol. yah it is fun. aparantly he has a college degree in something llol


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

This guy 19inchpump, who is 30, banged DontStop who is 18?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 20, 2007)

how do you know?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 20, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> This guy 19inchpump, who is 30, banged DontStop who is 18?


Wasn't that a couple years ago?


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Wasn't that a couple years ago?



So she was only 16 and he was 28?  Is that normal in Canada?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

Eee..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 20, 2007)




----------

